# How to get customers to work for you



## SpacemanFL (Jul 1, 2005)

I have seen the "buy 3 get one free" and I am going to try that tactic. I also thought of something a little different. This is how it is worded on my site:

*After ordering 2 or more t-shirts, email 10+ friends about us (please cc: us in the message as proof). We will then send you a coupon code for your free t-shirt. We will not use this information to contact anyone. This is just a way to get the word out about our site. Please copy and paste this message:*
*Please take a look at TheSarcasmShop where you will find 40+ ORIGINAL t-shirts. Also, find out how to receive a FREE t-shirt with your order, just like the person who sent you this message.*


----------



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

I don't have any friends at all.
I think most people don't have 10 friends.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I think its too much. You can try it though, and see if it works... but I think that's overkill and will put people off.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Personally if I got that message I'd be pissed off with both the person who sent it to me, and the company that caused it to be sent.

Spam by proxy is still spam.


----------



## pocketjacks (Jul 26, 2005)

What I am trying to do is discount the price of the shirt by $1 if the customer will put our URL on the back of the shirt under the neck. It's about 3x1inch, doesn't really detract from the shirt at all and they save a buck.


----------



## DickTees.net (Apr 5, 2005)

Seems a little convoluted to me.


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi . . I'm new on the block . .
my thought is . . to put a monthly NEWS Letter sign up link on the site
and maybe send them a link for a monthly drawing for a FREE Tee -- and/ or 
send them a code for a discounted price on their next order

Diane


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thats rediculuos. Id probably leave your site after I saw that. I wouldnt want to get friends invoilved. Just give the discount of buy two get one free or whatever.


----------



## AeonTees (Jul 9, 2005)

SpacemanFL said:


> I have seen the "buy 3 get one free" and I am going to try that tactic. I also thought of something a little different. This is how it is worded on my site:


Hi there. I have been doing a "buy three, get one free" promotion since the beginning of August and sales have exploded since doing so. There is a very small financial hit on the free shirt, but it more than makes up for it with overall volume being sold, so don't worry about that.

Not sure about your other tactic, but I will let you all in on something I'm gonna try in the next week or so:

"Ladies and gentlemen, send in a pic of you wearing one of our shirts and your next shirt is half-price. Send in a pic of a couple wearing two of our shirts and you will receive an absolutely free t-shirt"

I figure, by doing that, it's going to help increase repeat customers even more. Also, I will ask permission in the form letter to use the pictures on the site. If the people are decent looking LOL I can use it as free models also.

Now don't everyone go out there and put that into action right now. hahahaha.. If you do, at least let me know how it's working out for you. I'd be interested in seeing if it's a sound investment.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

AeonTees said:


> Now don't everyone go out there and put that into action right now. hahahaha.. If you do, at least let me know how it's working out for you. I'd be interested in seeing if it's a sound investment


Good idea, but I thought T-shirt Hell had been doing that for a while... Maybe you just get submitted into a drawing there though, who knows.

I know that vintagevantage gave away free shirts that said "Voting is for Old People" after the media ripped them for being irresponsible in an election year. The kicker was that you had to send in a picture of you voting/at a voting booth after you received it. I read that he ended up giving away 500 shirts for it. 

Seriously though, you can't buy that kind of pub.


----------



## FatHamsterGirl (May 21, 2005)

Bougie said:


> I don't have any friends at all.
> I think most people don't have 10 friends.


We're all geeks that sit in front of the computer and make t shirts.


----------



## NARC72 (Aug 10, 2005)

> We're all geeks that sit in front of the computer and make t shirts.


LOL!!! I can't agree with you more Fathamstergirl!!
I mean we toil over our designs & put so much work into them! But ultimately it's our customers to decide, "hey that's cool, I'll but it" or "that shirt sucks, who would buy it?"

It's a great marketing strategy to give potential customer incentives to buying our stuff. Just more brainstorming into finding what works!


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Chris, I've done that for some time, and know others who have as well. Infact that is how a lot of places get people to send in photos, not just clothing websites. I can think of a gadget one, firebox, they even get people to send in videos.


----------



## dsignchill (Sep 27, 2005)

Well as i have lots of email addresses i would simply send myself the link to my different emails and then i'd get a t-shirt for free? I think you should add as condition that those 10 people register your newsletter or something like that...


----------



## Logo-Mechanix (Sep 14, 2005)

I like pocketjacks idea of giving a discount if the customer alows your web address on the back neckline. I have done some similar things with my graphics such as a discount if they advertise my logo somewhere on the product or maybe the customers website.

John


----------

